# Need help on how long would it take to plow parking lot.



## gjfischman

Hi guys, could use your help! Great site by the way!!

I've been asked to bid on the snow removal of the parking lot pictured below. I have an idea how much to charge per hour, but i'm not sure how long it would take to plow it @ 2 inches. Anyone have an approximate idea. Also, approximately how much rock salt would it take for a normal application. 
And, the company wants a bid per plow, per salt application, per hour rate and per season. I know some snow companies do it, and some businesses ask for it, but how the heck do you bid snow removal for a season!! Could really use some help on that!

The parking lot dimensions are ; 670 x 325 = 219,375 sq. ft., The road around the side and back of the building is; 1000 long x 40 wide = 40,000 sq.ft., the loading dock around back is; 175 x 40 = 7000 sq.ft.

The parking lot is pretty open. It only has light posts at both end of the parking areas and a few islands.

No snow removal of sidewalks needed and salt can be stored on site.

Equipment being used; 2 - 1 ton 4x4 dump trucks, both have 8.5 ft. plows, both have 2 - 3 ton capacity v-box hoppers.

THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## elite1msmith

4 hours to plow


----------



## salopez

so you have about 6 acres...and 1 acre per hour per truck...
so about 3 hours plus clean up and walks.

try the search function. I posted production schedule on here.

good luck.


----------



## gjfischman

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## PerfiCut Inc.

I would agree, 4 hours to clear should be enough. Probably looking at 3k-4k in salt.


----------



## IMAGE

Just curious where your stacking the snow? Up in the upper right corner buy the small island? Is there more than one stack place?


----------



## gjfischman

I was thinking of having 3 stack sites. Two at each end and one in the middle away from building. There is seasonal stuff at the left side of parking lot, so that should be ok. I guess I'll worry about that more if I get the job. From what I understand there is 6 other companies bidding this job. So.... we'll see.


----------



## DKStorey

I'm having trouble figuring out how much salt to apply per acre in a bid for a 9 acre lot?


----------



## LoneCowboy

2 trucks right?

with 2 trucks, about 2 to 2.5 hours plus whatever to salt it (we don't salt here, I have no idea on salt)


1 truck can do 2 acres an hour from 1 to about 5 inches.
Your trucks are a little bigger, they should do at least that well.
That's a big wide open lot, easy push.
The road about the back is easy too.


----------



## JD Dave

You'll be busy doing 1 acre/hour in big lots. In small lots the snow doesn't have to go that far and in big lots the long pushes eat up your time. I'll be very surprised if you can do that in 3 hours with 2 trucks at 4', with V boxes in your truck. JMO


----------



## JD Dave

DKStorey;583803 said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out how much salt to apply per acre in a bid for a 9 acre lot?


I salt heavier then most but on average I'd say close to 4 ton, depending on conditions.


----------



## gjfischman

Thanks for all your input guys! They told me last week that I was one of the company's consided, but they took the lower bid. Go figure!


----------



## Snow Picasso

gjfischman;574942 said:


> Hi guys, could use your help! Great site by the way!!
> 
> I've been asked to bid on the snow removal of the parking lot pictured below. I have an idea how much to charge per hour, but i'm not sure how long it would take to plow it @ 2 inches. Anyone have an approximate idea. Also, approximately how much rock salt would it take for a normal application.
> And, the company wants a bid per plow, per salt application, per hour rate and per season. I know some snow companies do it, and some businesses ask for it, but how the heck do you bid snow removal for a season!! Could really use some help on that!
> 
> The parking lot dimensions are ; 670 x 325 = 219,375 sq. ft., The road around the side and back of the building is; 1000 long x 40 wide = 40,000 sq.ft., the loading dock around back is; 175 x 40 = 7000 sq.ft.
> 
> The parking lot is pretty open. It only has light posts at both end of the parking areas and a few islands.
> 
> No snow removal of sidewalks needed and salt can be stored on site.
> 
> Equipment being used; 2 - 1 ton 4x4 dump trucks, both have 8.5 ft. plows, both have 2 - 3 ton capacity v-box hoppers.
> 
> THANKS GUYS!!!


Put some wings on your plows! It will save you about 30 percent less plow time!


----------

